# variable cam timing problem a4 v6 03



## fredsyl (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a 3.0l V6 2003 with 6 trouble code, p3303 cam sensor G301 trouble, p1996 and p1998 friction too high on variable timing bank 1 and bank 2, p1522 and p1519 variable timing trouble bank1 and bank 2 and a p0135 o2 sensor b1 s1 heater... i found a technical bulletin about those trouble, i have removed t-belt, 4 cam spocket and cam actuator, all gasket are ok... is it possible that oil pressure is too low

Fred


----------



## fredsyl (Aug 21, 2008)

Finally i found the problem... broken ring on camshaft causing oil pressure on variable cam adjustment


----------

